# Sewing Machine Foot Switch?



## chrispuzzle (19 Feb 2007)

Following on from a thread In Another Place concerning the relatively high price of scrollsaw foot switches, can a sewing machine foot switch or some such be pressed into service?

Has anybody tried something like this?

Chris


----------



## Anonymous (19 Feb 2007)

Hi Chris,

As long as the footswitch you intend to use is rated at 230~240v and equal to or greater than the amp rating of your scroll saw motor there shouldn't be any problems.
This is assuming the footswitch is the 'momentary' type where you press to make and release to break or the 'latching' type where you press to make and press to break.
If the footswitch is the variable speed type it's a whole different ball game as they generally only work with brush motors which most domestic sewing machines use.


----------



## jimp11 (25 Feb 2007)

Hi guys Don't use the sewing machine foot switch they have a transformer in them to change the speed your saw and switch will over heat .you can make your one from a limit swith from any machine junk just a curcuit breaker.voltage don't mater.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Feb 2007)

jimp11":2vdd9l5l said:


> Hi guys Don't use the sewing machine foot switch they have a transformer in them to change the speed your saw and switch will over heat .you can make your one from a limit swith from any machine junk just a curcuit breaker.voltage don't mater.



Hi jimp11,

Your knowledge could be invaluable to Chris but please be more specific.
Your post is far too cryptic to be of any help to non rocket scientists !


----------



## Canadian Scroller (25 Feb 2007)

The sewing machine switches that vary the speed of a sewing machine, usually us some sort of resistance to do so.
The resistance will convert the electrical energy into heat. This starves the motor for electricity and slows it down, also creating heat.

The motors used on sewing machines are fractional HP motors.
Scroll saws tend to be more powerful and therefor draw more current.
This would produce too much heat in the switch and cause it to fail.

If you want to use a simple push on push off switch , or a deadmans switch they are fine.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (26 Feb 2007)

Hi Canadian Scroller

Welcome to the forum.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## jimp11 (3 Mar 2007)

THANKS SCROLLER.


----------

